
Crime Is a Process - Fr0styMatt88
https://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/crime_is_a_process.htm
======
Causality1
Convincing myself it's ok to be rude to strangers has saved me more than once.
It's ok to not roll your window down. It's ok to refuse someone the use of
your phone. It's ok to see a situation that makes you uncomfortable and just
leave.

